

Show HN: Stack-Ed for iPhone - nirvanatikku
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/stack-ed/id612500156

======
nirvanatikku
After an exciting launch on HN 6 weeks ago
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5127400>) garnering 18.5K visits on
launch day and 30K visits to date, I'm excited to present the iPhone version
of Stack-Ed.

With this update I've taken advantage of the amazing, consistent StackExchange
API and included access to all the sites: Stack Overflow, Server Fault, Super
User, Game Development, Mathematica, User Experience, Programmers, Ask Ubuntu,
the list goes on.. I have also updated <http://www.stack-ed.com> to reflect
this change. The iPhone version renders LaTeX appropriately, so for those
interested in the Mathematica or Computer Science sites, Stack-Ed is finally
usable. (have yet to bring this to the web version)

FWIW it took 6 days before undergoing review, inline with
<http://reviewtimes.shinydevelopment.com/>. Also Apple just approved it a few
hours ago, which is nice to know that apps are approved over the weekend!

Hope you like it!

~~~
spenvo
This looks slick and is a good development of the original idea! I would like
to see another angle/play. Maybe there could be crowd-sourced curricula with
SO answers as the content? Just looking for a way to make it less random.
Also, it's a shame your HN post hasn't gotten more attention for your efforts
--i was there a couple weeks ago. Keep it up!

~~~
nirvanatikku
Thanks for the kind words and support. I agree it feels a bit random at the
moment, and I've been mulling over what would work. Crowd-sourcing is an
interesting idea, will definitely think about this some.

------
ryanio
Very slick. Wish there was more room for the question titles while browsing,
but love the clean interface and left/right swiping navigation. I'll
definitely be popping open this app when out and about to absorb some insights
from the top gurus in the RoR community. Cheers.

------
momop
Very impressive what you built in such a small timeframe. Keep it up!

------
darwindeeds
Very impressive UI.

